# MAC Myth Lipstick....bad color for Brunettes?



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,
I was curious about this nude shade,I read a review on this at MUA
that this color is a major NO-NO for brunettes or dark colored hair.
I have brown hair and was interested in trying this.
Do any brunettes here wear this shade and pull it off nicely?
I don't want to look funny...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thankyou


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 17, 2006)

I am reading this right now with Myth l/s on!!! I have NC25-NC30 skintone and have black/brown hair, and it is a nice color. I lined and filled in my lips with Beurre, and topped it with some Prrr. Perfect for a more nude lip with smokey eyes... or when you want to go more natural. This is a color that blondes to brunettes can rock...just tweak it with lipliners and lipglass to change shades, or go plain l/s and love it! HTH!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Nov 17, 2006)

I, too, agree that this is a great lip color.  However, it should never be worn alone (i.e. without a liner and gloss).  It can look chalky if you don't wear it with some gloss. This lip look we refer to as "porn star" lips in my business, but we love it!  Just mix it with some gloss and it looks fab.  By the way, I am a brunette with NC30 skin and rock this color alot.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks girls! I am excited to try this one out.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 17, 2006)

i used to be brunette, and i wore Myth l/s all the time! i'm blonde now, and it still works! i used to have black hair, and it worked..even when i had red hair it worked! Myth is extremely versatile, like Fairybelle said just tweak it with liners and glosses


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh no chicas!I tried to get this color tonight at my Macys MAC counter and they guy said it was discontinued? I thought I saw it on the website though. Hmmm I will keep looking.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 20, 2006)

he must be on something...i've never heard of it being DC'd. they have it at my counter in Nordie's all the time..


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 20, 2006)

I just sent mac online an email about it. I don't want to order online cause its just for one lippie. Thanks Anthem!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 20, 2006)

I read in another thread that Myth l/s can only be found online and at the freestanding MAC stores... so that is probably why you can't find it at Macy's...  I bought mine online.  HTH and good luck!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 20, 2006)

bleagh.  I'm sorry, but I hated Myth.  I'm an NC-30 Asian girl and my lips are pretty pigmented as is.  When I tried it on at the Pro store in San Fran, the MA and I took one look at it and went "Uh, no." It gave me a pale, kinda dead look.


----------

